# New 2012 Titles



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

A host of new titles have been confirmed for the coming year. 2012 is going to be filled with epic books.


December 2011
_Thorn and Talon_: Likely an Eisenhorn and Ravenor audiobook. Perhaps this is the very first teaser of the coming Bequin trilogy.


June 2012
_Bloodsworn_: The third Ulrika the Vampire novel obviously. This one is going to be very good if the last two were any indicator.

Nathan Long

_Ultramarines the Second Omnibus_: Obviously this is _The Killing Ground_, _Courage and Honor_ and _The Chapter's Due_ in an omnibus format.

Graham McNeill

_The Emperor's Gift_: The first Grey Knights novel based on the new codex. I'll be getting this no matter what.

Aaron Dembski-Bowden

_Butcher's Nails_: A new Horus Heresy entry, judging from the price its an audiobook. Its ADB though so i'll be getting it. Most likely its about Angron and the World Eaters, judging from the title at least.

Aaron Dembski-Bowden


July 2012
_Wrath of Iron_: Not sure about this one. Its 40k and Wraight has mentioned he'd like to do an Iron Hands novel, this could be it. If so then awesome, I'd really like to see more of the Sons of Ferrus. Judging from price its a Space Marines Battles book, which makes this even better, and in this case much more likely its an Iron Hands novel.

Chris Wraight

_Angels of Fire_: A novel set during the Macharian Crusade. It follows three friends, Leo, Anton and Ivan who are part of a Baneblade crew and who save the life of Solar Macharius during a battle. Plenty of tank battles and some pyromaniac Tzeentch cultists, definitely something to consider. Much better than what I thought it would be.

William King

_Valkia the Bloody_: Very obviously a Warhammer Heroes novel about Khorne's consort. Pyroriffic you are awesome, way to choose a hero.

Sarah Cawkwell

_The Best of Hammer and Bolter: Volume 1_: A collection of short stories from Hammer and Bolter. I'm very happy about this, as I can't read H&B but now I can get the stories.

Christian Dunn


August 2012
_Priests of Mars_: A Mechanicus novel! Solely the Mechanicus. Now this is a must-have novel, the Tech-Lords of Mars are always cool to read about and hopefully this is the start of a new series.

Graham McNeill

_The Great Betrayal_: The start of the second new Time of Legends series. This will cover the War of the Beard, the High Elves versus the Dwarfs. Definitely worth getting.

Nick Kyme

_The Legend of Sigmar_: Not too sure about this. Its price suggests a ToL omnibus containing the entire Sigmar series, if so then that'd be pretty cool. As long as it has a badass Sigmar cover.

Graham McNeill


September 2012
_Fear to Tread_: The long-awaited Blood Angels heresy novel. The Signus Blooding is nearly here, and we'll finally get to read the epic fight between Sanguinius and Ka'Bandha.

James Swallow

_Path of the Outcast_: The third and last in Gav Thorpe's Path of the Eldar series. Path of the Outcast will showcase the Rangers, the Harlequins and the Corsairs of the Eldar, the fringe-dwellers and those who walk a much darker path than the Craftworld Eldar.

Gav Thorpe

_Orion: The Vaults of Winter_: I'm not too sure about this one. Obviously its a Wood Elves novel about Orion, but what else I don't know. Should be good though, we don't see enough of Athel Loren and its denizens.

Darius Hinks


Hell of a list. Black Library's schedule gets better and better with each addition.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Cant wait for "The Best of Hammer and Bolter: Volume 1", "The Emperor's Gift", "Butcher's Nails", and pretty much all the other 40k novels, but these mostly, lol.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm personally looking forward, the most of the entire range, to _Valkia the Bloody_, _Fear to Tread_, _The Emperor's Gift_ and _Priests of Mars_.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

New book added: Thorn and Talon by Dan Abnett, could this be the first book of the E vs. R trilogy?


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Angels of Fire is in the same price range as all the other SMB books, and the title makes me think it could be about the Flame Falcons chapter. http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Flame_Falcons


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Worldkiller said:


> New book added: Thorn and Talon by Dan Abnett, could this be the first book of the E vs. R trilogy?


More likely its an Audio book about Eisenhorn and Ravenor.



Worldkiller said:


> Angels of Fire is in the same price range as all the other SMB books, and the title makes me think it could be about the Flame Falcons chapter. http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Flame_Falcons


I doubt it. More likely its the Fire Angels chapter.

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Fire_Angels

They would be interesting to read about. The one chapter in the Adeptus Astartes that follows the Imperial Cult, worshipping the God-Emperor. Its very sad that there are Astartes could believe that BS.


Lord of the Night


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> _Valkia the Bloody_: Very obviously a Warhammer Heroes novel about Khorne's consort. Pyroriffic you are awesome, way to choose a hero.
> 
> Sarah Cawkwell
> 
> ...


:shok:

I remember doing a fan fiction on Valkia as soon as I received the Warriors of Chaos armybook a few years ago, one long, tiresome Easter Holiday. I love her backstory, more so than even Sigvald.

I hope this lives up to expectations!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

bobss said:


> :shok:
> 
> I remember doing a fan fiction on Valkia as soon as I received the Warriors of Chaos armybook a few years ago, one long, tiresome Easter Holiday. I love her backstory, more so than even Sigvald.
> 
> I hope this lives up to expectations!


Its Sarah Cawkwell, AKA Pyroriffic. Of course it'll live up to expectations :biggrin:.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> More likely its an Audio book about Eisenhorn and Ravenor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's more expensive than most audiobooks though, and closer to the price range of other hardbacks.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Worldkiller said:


> Angels of Fire is in the same price range as all the other SMB books, and the title makes me think it could be about the Flame Falcons chapter. http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Flame_Falcons


It could be about the Angels of Fire space marine chapter.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

March of Time said:


> It could be about the Angels of Fire space marine chapter.


Its a Space Marines Battles novel so it has to be about a battle in the Codex. The Angels of Fire don't have anything in the Codex, but the Fire Angels had a huge entry in the Imperial Armor books. It'll likely be about them, one of their famous battles. Perhaps even part of the Badab War :shok:.


Lord of the Night


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Where's your source about it being in a Codex?

I've never heard anything about that, honestly; sounds odd that it can't be from something else, or completely made up.

Not really looking forwards to anything, Black Library has grown awful boring lately.


----------



## bigtax (Jun 2, 2010)

Blood angels in HH series,finally.Must have this one.


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

Looks awesome!
Bloodsworn- June- Haven't read the previous ones, due to a distaste for vampires.
The Emperor's Gift- June- Dembski-Bowden and Grey Knights are a promising combination, but hardback....

Wrath of Iron- July- Wraight, SMB and the Iron Hands. Might be the single BL novel I'm looking forward the most to (or it might be Deliverance Lost or Priests of Mars).
Angels of Fire- July- If this is a SMB book about the Fire Angels, then why are there two SMB books being released in the same month? Not sure what else it could be, though.
Valkia the Bloody- July- Warhammer Heroes needs to branch out beyond Chaos and the Empire. Still, should be good.

Priests of Mars- August- YES.
The Great Betrayal- August- I've heard rumors that there will be two trilogies about the War of [the Beard/Vengeance], one from the dwarf point of view and one from the elf. Whether that's true or not, this title certainly doesn't sound neutral or both-sided.

Fear to Tread- September- Only HH novel on this list. Seems interesting enough.
Path of the Outcast- September- I just hope that the end of Gav Thorpe's Eldar Path trilogy doesn't mean the end of Eldar-perspective books.
Orion: The Vaults of Winter- September- Wood Elves are under-covered, but the title is just weird. Will this be part of a tetralogy about Orion and the various seasons? (Almost certainly not, but it sort of sounds like that).

In summary, out of 10 books, 4 grab my attention and there's only one I'm completely uninterested in. For comparison, the same for Feb-May was 11/2/4. Obviously this is only relevant to myself, but still, I'm happy.


----------



## gatorgav (Feb 6, 2009)

Can't wait for Priests of Mars. We finally get some elaboration on the stuff that went down at the end of Mechanicum.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

agree on priests of Mars, great idea to write a book on the mechanicus on the 41th millenium, koel,
when GW does something ok-ish it should be mentioned as well


----------



## Duke_Leto (Dec 11, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> Its a Space Marines Battles novel so it has to be about a battle in the Codex. The Angels of Fire don't have anything in the Codex, but the Fire Angels had a huge entry in the Imperial Armor books. It'll likely be about them, one of their famous battles. Perhaps even part of the Badab War :shok:.
> 
> 
> Lord of the Night


Angel of Fire - William King - Macharian Crusade IG novel featuring a Baneblade crew

http://www.williamking.me/?p=530


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Duke_Leto said:


> Angel of Fire - William King - Macharian Crusade IG novel featuring a Baneblade crew
> 
> http://www.williamking.me/?p=530


Woah now that is better. A Baneblade crew, Solar Macharius and the Macharian Crusade. Definitely better than what I thought it would be. Looking forward to that then.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Duke_Leto said:


> Angel of Fire - William King - Macharian Crusade IG novel featuring a Baneblade crew
> 
> http://www.williamking.me/?p=530


but its priced like a SMB novel. How can that be if its about IG"?


----------



## Thyr (Oct 25, 2010)

This is what Amazon says about Thorn and Talon: 



This original audio drama is a two CD story that pits Inquisitors Ravenor and Eisenhorn, formerly pupil and master against each other.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Confirmation about the plot of _Priests of Mars_, which is *not* set on Mars.



Graham McNeill said:


> Hot on the heels of that work is a return to the Imperium of the 41st Millennium with Priests of Mars, a novel that’s been gestating ever since I put the finishing touches on Mechanicum. This new novel isn’t a sequel, and it’s not set on Mars, but it does feature a Mechanicus Explorator fleet as they hunt for lost STCs in uncharted regions of space that represent the high water mark of humanity’s first expansion to the edges of the galaxy.


Very nice indeed. Mars itself is secretive but the STC's are the biggest secret of all, the hunts that will follow any lead no matter how small or unbelievable, which 98% of the time end in failure. Perhaps we may just see the recovery of a new STC :biggrin:.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Could Wrath of Iron be a HH book about the Iron Hands or even the Iron Warriors?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Could Wrath of Iron be a HH book about the Iron Hands or even the Iron Warriors?


_Wrath of Iron_ is priced as a Space Marines Battles book, and since that does not include Chaos Space Marines, and it is being written by Chris Wraight who has expressed a desire to write about the Iron Hands chapter and give them the novel that will expand the knowledge of them, and perhaps make them more popular as the _Tome of Fire_ trilogy did for the Salamanders, or the Night Lords trilogy did for the Night Lords.

So yeah i'm going to stick to its an Iron Hands novel. I personally look very forward to this, the Iron Hands and the White Scars are the two Space Marine chapters that utterly do not interest me. I just do not find anything about them interesting. I hope that this novel will make me change my mind about the Iron Hands, as I do like their ideal of Steel over Flesh. But thus far, that is all.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Lord of the Night said:


> _Wrath of Iron_ is priced as a Space Marines Battles book, and since that does not include Chaos Space Marines, and it is being written by Chris Wraight who has expressed a desire to write about the Iron Hands chapter and give them the novel that will expand the knowledge of them, and perhaps make them more popular as the _Tome of Fire_ trilogy did for the Salamanders, or the Night Lords trilogy did for the Night Lords.
> 
> So yeah i'm going to stick to its an Iron Hands novel. I personally look very forward to this, the Iron Hands and the White Scars are the two Space Marine chapters that utterly do not interest me. I just do not find anything about them interesting. I hope that this novel will make me change my mind about the Iron Hands, as I do like their ideal of Steel over Flesh. But thus far, that is all.
> 
> ...


Well that sounds ok, but I am hoping they get involved in the heresy a bit more, rather than in a supporting role where they are randomly thrown in to the main story has cannon fodder.


----------

